# What would you do if the DBZ movie is actually good?



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Fap to gay porn? Watch GT again? Burn your genitals with fire?

What would *you* do if the DBZ Live Action movie is good?


If the DBZ Movie is good, I'll sell off all my video games, empty my savings account (6,500 USD), and give it all to feed African babies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2008)

i would cum buckets


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

It's supposed to be something unpleasant or bad.


----------



## Felt (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd wake up.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 15, 2008)

I would kill _everyone._


----------



## Bushin (Jul 15, 2008)

1) I would devote my life to the worship of KAKA-BOOM the hippo god of futility;
2) sell my entire collection of Anime and Manga (both rooms of it); 
3) get plastic sugery to be the splitting image of George W. Bush and board a plan for Irac; 
4) Buy a cat. (I am a dog person).


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd probably download it from the internet


----------



## GsG (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd stand out in 100+ degree weather in the center of Washington D.C. selling DVDs of the movie when they come out to pedestrians and give the profits to the makers of the movie.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 15, 2008)

I would convince my alter ego to come out of the closet


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd become a Naruto fan.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 15, 2008)

*I would watch gt again*


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2008)

Divide by zero.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'd become a Naruto fan.



.....

That's almost as good as Sauske_Bateman saying he would change his name to Naruto_Bateman if Tobi=Obito's body.... Almost 

I wouldn't do anything.  DBZ died for me once GT aired


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

You would eat your words, Kaze.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd cut my nonexistant balls off.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What would *you* do if the DBZ Live Action movie is good?


I'd watch it...?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Now, now, Grrblt, trolling is not needed in this thread.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> I'd watch it...?



Comments like that aren't allowed here.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd probably just watch it

it is a movie after all


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

Yhi Kurenai said:


> Divide by zero.



Lol                                .


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

fap to gay porn  

thats how confident i am this movie will fail


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll have KagaKusha supply the gay porn, in the event it's a good movie. And, by good, I mean at least a 3/4 stars.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> .....
> 
> That's almost as good as Sauske_Bateman saying he would change his name to Naruto_Bateman if Tobi=Obito's body.... Almost
> 
> I wouldn't do anything.  *DBZ died for me once GT aired*



To be honest this statements couldn't be more bullshit. For starters, the manga's name is Dragonball. GT isn't even canon to the series. It's like saying. 300 sucks, because Meet the Spartans sucked.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> Comments like that aren't allowed here.



Why would I do anything unpleasant because a movie is good?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd stop fapping to porn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Why would I do anything unpleasant because a movie is good?


It's supposed to display your absolute confidence in how this movie will be the worst movie of all time. It's kind of like betting on 0 at Roulette. Almost never happens, but if it does...


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> To be honest this statements couldn't be more bullshit. For starters, the manga's name is Dragonball. GT isn't even canon to the series. It's like saying. 300 sucks, because Meet the Spartans sucked.



Not necessarily. DBZ still has a part of my heart but it is like a dead relative.  I chose to only remember the good things, and for me DBZ is the best part of teh series.  SO in that regard everything after DBZ is just trying to soil my good memories.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's supposed to display your absolute confidence in how this movie will be the worst movie of all time. It's kind of like betting on 0 at Roulette. Almost never happens, but if it does...



If I bet on 0 and it lands on 0, I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 15, 2008)

If the movie turns out to be good, I'll have my legs waxed.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd run around my whole neighborhood  without any pants on


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> If I bet on 0 and it lands on 0, I'd be pretty happy.


I have no witty comeback. Therefore, I must put you on my hit list.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2008)

If it was good, I'd just go watch it. Thats about it. as long as it ISN'T in english. if it is in japanese I will be happy  . It would fail if it is in english.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 15, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> I'd watch it...?



you have to watch it to know it, so if the thing to do if is good is watching it you are entering on an impossible time paradox


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'd run around my whole neighborhood  without any pants on



I thought you already did that?


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2008)

No, I said I'd take a my clothes off and run around naked 

If it's good I,ll only take my pants off


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2008)

To be honest, part of me thinks it will be better than most people are expecting it to be(including me).

lol, all they have to do is watch the first liveaction dragonball movie to appreciate the new one. I mean, you cant get any worse than that


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

Ill make a .gif out of it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> To be honest, part of me thinks it will be better than most people are expecting it to be(including me).
> 
> lol, all they have to do is watch the first liveaction dragonball movie to appreciate the new one. I mean, you cant get any worse than that



there was a first live action dragonball movie oO?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah, a chinese one based on the Pilaf saga.

All the names are changed due to copyright purposes. Its fun in a bad way.


----------



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No, I said I'd take a my clothes off and run around naked
> 
> If it's good I,ll only take my pants off



In that case, I will do it to.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 15, 2008)

I will fap to gay porn


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> I'd stop fapping to porn.



thats a bit too extreme dont you think


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd most likely rent it when it came out on video, and watch it over and over again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2008)

From the other thread



omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'm contemplating on whether or not I will claim that I will fap off to gay porn is this movie doesn't totally blow



In preparation, I have already started Kamehamehaing my Kami. My reason for doing so now is very much the same reason for getting vaccinated, getting prepared will help lessen the mental trauma and nightmares that _might_ occur

In the same token, I have made headways into animal porn as a precaution. After all Roshi has a turtle in the series, he might have one in the movie as well


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd say "Told you so!!" to all you non-believers .....since I'm rooting for this movie to be at least halfway decent..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fap to gay porn? Watch GT again? Burn your genitals with fire?
> 
> What would *you* do if the DBZ Live Action movie is good?
> 
> ...





gesy hyuga said:


> i would cum buckets





CrazyMoronX said:


> It's supposed to be something *unpleasant or bad*.



racist **


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2008)

It wouldn't be good, so I don't have to do anything other than hate it.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 16, 2008)

This live action movie being good has as much chance of me getting a free car.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd destroy every comic I have including my signed Hellboy comics from when I met Mignola and my Spidey comic signed by Stan Lee. All my manga, every piece of Gundam Merch I have(a whole room including my Graham Acre shirt and my Lockon shirt), and all my gaming stuff.

I'm not going to put my Rikku stuff at risk though. I'd die before I put them at risk.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I'd destroy every comic I have including my signed Hellboy comics from when I met Mignola and my Spidey comic signed by Stan Lee. All my manga, every piece of Gundam Merch I have(a whole room including my Graham Acre shirt and my Lockon shirt), and all my gaming stuff.
> 
> I'm not going to put my Rikku stuff at risk though. I'd die before I put them at risk.



Give them to me, I'll destroy them for you


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> you have to watch it to know it, so if the thing to do if is good is watching it you are entering on an impossible time paradox



oh shiiiiiiiiiii



I know what you really want to hear CMX

"If this movie is good I will send you my Xbox 360"

Well, no sir.

NOT ON MY WATCH


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2008)

I still can't understand why the have a whiteman playing as a japanese character.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Well Goku is based on a chinese character I guess and most manga/anime in Japan make the main chars white


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 16, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I still can't understand why the have a whiteman playing as a japanese character.



Goku is not Japanese


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 16, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I still can't understand why the have a whiteman playing as a japanese character.



will you pple ever get it? ...Goku is a freakin alien not japanese...
so they're free to cast him as whoever they want to as long as he as two arms, two legs, and all that other good stuff...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 16, 2008)

In terms of what?

As a movie or as an adaption?

If the former, no real biggie.

If the latter, I'll give away my comic books.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> In terms of what?
> 
> As a movie or as an adaption?
> 
> ...


That's very bold of you, sir. So bold, in fact, I bolded it for you.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 16, 2008)

If this movie is decent I'll fap to someone else fapping to gay porn. 


I am very confident this movie will fail.


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jul 16, 2008)

I will contract all the STD's known to man


----------



## Shade (Jul 16, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> In terms of what?
> 
> As a movie or as an adaption?
> 
> ...



You bring up a good point.

I believe this movie will be a great one, but as an action-adventure movie. But, it will greatly fail as an adaptation.

What I mean by this is something like Transformers. As an adaptation, it was pretty loosely based but as a summer blockbuster, it was an awesome movie.

That's why I think that this will be a great movie but crap adaptation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it will fail both as a movie and an adaptation.

Have you seen the screenshots? Seriously.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 16, 2008)

*What would you do if the DBZ movie is actually good?*

I would watch it!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it will fail both as a movie and an adaptation.
> 
> Have you seen the screenshots? Seriously.



Screen shots? lemme get links plz.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 17, 2008)

Massive Lulz would ensue


----------



## Stalin (Jul 17, 2008)

ihat lok like the minions off MMPR


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 17, 2008)

I am waiting for the trailer to make any kind of judgment...screenshots doesn't say squat abt a movie...especially an action-adventure movie..


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm still waiting on a link to the screen shots, haven't seen em yet. If you guys are talking about the ones from the 1st page then wtf? it's just landscape and shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 17, 2008)

They have posters and costumes, couple fight scenes, etc... in the main thread. It's awful.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2008)

IF dbz is good, i 'm gonna rape the first chick that gives me a hardon


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 19, 2008)

You guys better get ready to eat your words...and ...judging by what you've said...Penis


----------



## Gary (Jul 19, 2008)

I could cum hard


----------



## damnhot (Jul 23, 2008)

buy it  
..fdfdf


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> IF dbz is good, i 'm gonna rape the first chick that gives me a hardon



You're meant to do something punishing


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 23, 2008)

i would go on a super saiya_jin rampage


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 24, 2008)

My mouth would become foamy from utter shock.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont even know what my reaction would be if this movie was good. I'd be totally surprised and I'd have to apologize to all the people I said it would suck too.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd eat a Klondike Bar.


----------



## nanni (Jul 24, 2008)

wait for the third movie to come out


----------



## superman_1 (Jul 24, 2008)

i would just lol....


----------



## BeyonderZ (Jul 24, 2008)

There is no DBZ Live Action movie.. goodbye /wave


----------

